# Denmark Sas Liga 01-03 November



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

OB v AaB

01/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.666 3.75 4.60 All Bets (23) 
FC Nordsjælland v Esbjerg fB

02/11/2008 13:00 GMT
  2.00 3.50 3.40 All Bets (23) 
AGF v FC Midtjylland

02/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.95 3.50 2.20 All Bets (23) 
SønderjyskE v Randers FC

02/11/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.75 3.40 2.35 All Bets (23) 
Vejle v FC Kbh.

02/11/2008 16:30 GMT
  7.00 4.00 1.45 All Bets (23) 
Brøndby IF v AC Horsens

03/11/2008 18:00 GMT
  1.384 4.20 8.05 All Bets (23)


----------

